# String nur erste Zeichen vergleichen



## JaninaSt (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo!

Ich kann ja mit .equals() einen Stringvergleich durchführen, jetzt möchte ich aber nicht den kompletten String vergleichen, sondern zum Beispiel nur die ersten drei Buchstaben vom String.

Ist das irgendwie möglich?

Danke!

Lg, Janina


----------



## faetzminator (2. Mai 2012)

Du kannst das selbst von Hand machen. Es kommt darauf an, was du genau prüfen willst. Aber grundsätzlich gibts [c]charAt()[/c] oder [c]toCharArray()[/c] etc.


----------



## pl4gu33 (2. Mai 2012)

mit charAt(...) suchst du dir einen Buchstaben aus und vgl. ihn mit einem anderen .zb.

[EDIT]zu lahm  [/EDIT]


----------



## Camino (2. Mai 2012)

Ja, mit der Methode 
	
	
	
	





```
substring(int startIndex, int endIndex)
```


----------



## tfa (2. Mai 2012)

Wenn du die ersten oder letzten Zeichen vergleichen willst, geht das mit startsWith() bzw. endsWith(). Ansonsten würde ich reguläre Ausdrücke empfehlen (String.matches) oder einen substring vergleichen.


----------



## JaninaSt (2. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Mai 2012)

```
String str = "einmal probiert";
if("ein".equals(str.substring(0, 3))) {
   System.out.println("Die ersten 3 Zeichen der beiden Zeichnketten stimmen ueberein!");
}
else {
   System.out.println("Keine Übereinstimmung!");
}
```

[EDIT]Das wäre Camino's Variante.[/EDIT]


----------

